# Zaylee Jean's Yippity Yo Cooking Show



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 7, 2010)

Little 3 year old, Zaylee Jean, debuting in her first ever fun filled, wild and wacky Yippity Yo Cooking Show! 

"Let's get serious..."

"Add chocolate chips..."

YouTube - The Yippity Yo Cooking Show


----------



## Daniel (Apr 7, 2010)

"Shut up old man!"

"Mommy will clean it. She's good with that." 

:lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 7, 2010)

:rofl:

Just wait 'til this one hits the teen years... her proud dad (and mom) will be tearing their hair out.


----------

